# Trolling motor help



## ifish1002 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 15x52 flat bottom and my deck is 48” wide but it does not open for storage I only have the storage hole, now I want to install a bow mount trolling motor now my question is since I don’t have a lifting deck do I need to fabricate the deck if not will the battery cables from the trolling motor reach all the way to my storage hole?


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 29, 2018)

ifish1002 said:


> I have a 15x52 flat bottom and my deck is 48” wide but it does not open for storage I only have the storage hole, now I want to install a bow mount trolling motor now my question is since I don’t have a lifting deck do I need to fabricate the deck if not will the battery cables from the trolling motor reach all the way to my storage hole?



You will need to make a bow plate or some sort of spacer if your deck is not flush with the gunnel.

I think most motors come with 4-6ft of wire, can't say for sure if it will reach your battery. Extending them is not that hard, just go to Walmart, buy the cheapest set of jumper cables they have, snip the ends off, and use the wire.


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 2, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> ifish1002 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 15x52 flat bottom and my deck is 48” wide but it does not open for storage I only have the storage hole, now I want to install a bow mount trolling motor now my question is since I don’t have a lifting deck do I need to fabricate the deck if not will the battery cables from the trolling motor reach all the way to my storage hole?
> ...



That's what I did. Make sure to use adhesive lined shrink tubing and a fuse/breaker at the battery. Have had my 55lb trolling motor like that since 2013. If you want to do it 100% right, use marine grade wire and look up a wire gauge chart.


----------



## ifish1002 (Sep 3, 2018)

Another question is the mounting position? I’ve googled images and I seen some where guys had it straight vertical and not on a angle like most are, does it matter how it’s mounted when it’s in the stow position? Or does it have to be on a angle?


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 3, 2018)

ifish1002 said:


> Another question is the mounting position? I’ve googled images and I seen some where guys had it straight vertical and not on a angle like most are, does it matter how it’s mounted when it’s in the stow position? Or does it have to be on a angle?



Are you wanting to use an actual bow mount motor, or rig a transom mount motor with a bracket?

Either way, we really need photos of the boat to see what setup will work best.


----------



## ifish1002 (Sep 6, 2018)

This is my boat.. the 2 lines I drew are the ones I was asking on where the motor should be installed or is it my own preference


----------



## ifish1002 (Sep 6, 2018)

Another thing I wanted to mention is how I should run the wiring because on most boats they have a accessible deck that the wires go to and connect to the battery..my deck is fixed and does not have a lifting deck I just have a storage hole right on the bottom where the deck ends so should I just run the wires along the Side if the deck and into the storage hole?


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 6, 2018)

I've always liked having mine straight and on the side. Leaves so much more room on the deck. Not sure what the benefits of having it in the middle are. One of my favorite things is sitting on the bow with my feet in the water using my hand steer trolling motor. You can fish or just drink a cold one. just my 2cents.  If it were me, I would mount the battery on the floor just behind the front deck.


----------

